# Any views on Stellar cafetieres?



## 456321 (May 3, 2015)

I'm looking for a high quality metal cafetiere, and came across these:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stellar-Matt-Cafetiere-0-8-Ltr/dp/B00022BPLE

Has anyone got any experience of quality, and longevity?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

See it's double walled for insulation. If you go for it - try a long immersion - 30-40mins to push extraction yield way up - produces a really sweet brew.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> See it's double walled for insulation. If you go for it - try a long immersion - 30-40mins to push extraction yield way up - produces a really sweet brew.


I've got an Eva Solo that's well insulated, what temp would you recommend brewing at to get such a sweet brew?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

jtldurnall said:


> I've got an Eva Solo that's well insulated, what temp would you recommend brewing at to get such a sweet brew?


It's more to do with the long brewing time bringing out more sweetness. Start hot 93 -95c water. Then if you're talking temp to drink it then when it's down to about 55C - so you could use that for how long you could brew for, don't know how long that would be with insulated cafetiere. Have put a cosy on a Sowden and had it going for about an hour which was still warm.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> It's more to do with the long brewing time bringing out more sweetness. Start hot 93 -95c water. Then if you're talking temp to drink it then when it's down to about 55C - so you could use that for how long you could brew for, don't know how long that would be with insulated cafetiere. Have put a cosy on a Sowden and had it going for about an hour which was still warm.


Wouldn't that just over extract the coffee if I left it for 40 minutes?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

jtldurnall said:


> Wouldn't that just over extract the coffee if I left it for 40 minutes?


The Systemic Kid is more of an expert or MWJB but my thinking is: no. It's surprisingly hard to over extract coffee with most brewing methods, especially if you're not adding extra heat (siphon, turkish style etc.). I haven't tried with an insulated cafetiere as I said, but I'd give it a go. If you think it's bad, either start with cooler water or adjust your grind. Even if it's insulated when it makes contact with the brewer and coffee it'll lose some heat. You'll probably find after 40 minutes it's still pretty warm, it's easier to perceive sweetness at lower temps.


----------

